# Pet goats inside?



## Muscovyluv2005 (Dec 7, 2004)

My goat(I only have 1) is really bonded to me and follows me around all the time,and she has creeped in the house even a few times!I was wondering if there is something I can put over her bottom to catch her droppings so she can come inside for a little while.lol,Sorry if this is a dumb question,But my lil "goatsie woatsi" is part of the family and shes always wanting inside! lol










Oh wow,I just noticed that in that pic of my goat,I had always thought she looked really bloated,my I just realized she is on top of her dogigloo!lLOL


----------



## GoatTalkr9 (Aug 1, 2002)

No matter how well she has bonded with you,she truly needs a companion of her own in her lot. Someone to snuggle up with and chew cud together,play with,etc. Bringing her into the house will end up messing with her health I believe..especially in the colder months.I have a baby goat in the house,not by choice. It's a baby from the neighbor's place. He's almost 2 weeks old and due to the weather and his rough start,he'll be in the house for awhile yet. But as soon as warm weather hits and he's old enough,he's headed to the goat lot. He's a doll,and we love him to pieces..but he's a goat and needs other goats around him.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

If you could truly potty train a goat I'd want one as an inside pet. I'm a nut though :haha:


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

OH yes you can potty train a goat!! my Skeeter with in two days from birth, if you took her outside and told her to go teetee she would squat wether she had to go or not. I took her out as soon as she awoke and then after she drank her bottle. I have also heard you can train them to a litter box. A friend of mine has all her babies trained and they let her know now when they need to go out. I don't keep mine in the house long enough to get to that point but YES it can be done. Other than Skeeter I put diapers and onesies on if they are running around the house. 
As far as answering the original post I belive you could use something like the heat pads for dogs on this size goat. I haven't purchased this but someplace like petco could show them to u. think they are pantie like w/liners.


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

My first year that I bottle feed I brought my little doe in to our half bath and kept her with our puppy in one of those storrage tubs. What a mess. I started taking the puppy and goat outside after they had their bottle and both girls would potty and run around and potty again and then would be ready to go in. As both got older, they both went outside.


----------



## kjerckie (Oct 17, 2004)

When I had four pygmy goat does, it began with bathing before shows. I'd bathe my four girls and let them sleep in large dog airline crates overnight. They loved it. So on my days off I'd let them be with me during the night, in the crates with straw. It was my version of 'girls night in.'


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Funny, I was just telling my girls (human ones) tonight, that once the marry and move out, I'd make my goats house pets. They think I suffer from a severe case of GDS (Goat Delusional Sydrone).


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I have to print this out for my husband! He thinks I'm nuts because we have five house cats! So I'll just tell him I'm thinking about moving the goats in too.....and then maybe he won't gripe so much about the cats (which he spoils as much as I do!) ha!


----------



## Muscovyluv2005 (Dec 7, 2004)

BamaSuzy said:


> I have to print this out for my husband! He thinks I'm nuts because we have five house cats! So I'll just tell him I'm thinking about moving the goats in too.....and then maybe he won't gripe so much about the cats (which he spoils as much as I do!) ha!


LOL! thats funny! If I could Id let ALL my aniamls stay inside,my ducks and chickens included!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I think it's a cute idea, but I can't imagine the chaos they would create inside! My goats climb and jump and pull on everything, so ldn't they be leaping from desk to sofa to kitchen sink? Pulling down the drapes, tablecloths and towels? Pulling books off shelves and knocking lamps over? Mine do not know the meaning of the word "No"!! I agree they need companionship from other goats. I recently adopted a yearling doe who was raised as an only child, and she is a bully. She's getting better, but she's still a brat.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This thread is hilarious. I am so glad to know I am not the only goat-crazy nut around.

I have had several kids (birth to 4 wks) for different reasons. My 250 lb. buck because he was new to the herd (They were all grown at the time because we purchased him.). He stayed in house for a couple of weeks (sleeping with me at night)...would stay real still and only rise to turn over...early morning as I rose, he would jump off and immediately pee. I would take him outside to see the place and get introduced to the does daily. [Now, he is very large and as gentle and sweet as any animal could be.]

Kids born to my own herd have been brought in during cold winter weather if they had a rough start. (Found one very cold and just laying there crying when I came back from shopping. Found another...one out of 4 kids to same doe...just laying and not moving or making a sound.) Both were brought in, warmed and pampered. Just as soon as I thought they would be ok, out they went. Goats need other goats and, though I feel close to them, still I am just not what they need 24 hrs. a day.


----------



## Muscovyluv2005 (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow! thanks for all the replies! I am going to get another goat soon (a female)Does anyone know a goat breeder in Oklahoma? The person I got my goat from only raises Boer goats and I am looking for a diffrent breed.What breeds do ya'll have that are more friendly,and would make better "pets"?(Not saying boer goats arnt friendly,Just wanna add a littlle variety! lol)


----------



## GoatTalkr9 (Aug 1, 2002)

Saanens are wonderful. Gentle,quiet goats..very laid back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

Well I am partial but the Mini LaMancas are the quiet/ sweetest you'll ever find. If your interested I know someone around Tulsa and also Nigerian Dwarf are loving too. Also know someone up there that raises them. And of course I am in the next state south of you with LaMancha /Nigerian / and Mini Manchas and access to Nubian all here in DFW area. One thing to consider is this tho when adding another goat regardless of the breed. Does your boer have horns?? if so then you need to get another goat w/ horns would be my advice.


----------



## Milking Mom (Oct 2, 2004)

We had a lamb that stayed in the house and slept in the bed between my husband and I. She was a good little bed partner.


----------



## Muscovyluv2005 (Dec 7, 2004)

lol,thanks everyone for all ur replies! I thought everyone was gonna think I was crazy!


----------



## Lacey Foster (Apr 22, 2020)

I put a diaper and a onesie on our goat when she comes in the house. The onesie is nice because I don’t worry about the diaper slipping off.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Intractable as goats are I can only imagine the experience... You'd have them on the kitchen countertops, tables, shelving knocking things down. No thanks


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Such a funny thread! Glad it came up again! Just recently one of our large Nubians gave birth unexpectedly and apparently the baby was allergic to its own mother's milk as it was getting weaker not stronger! So up it went into the house. It was a difficult time for the mother as she wanted that baby; yet it just could not be.

So the baby was tubed several times with colostrum (frozen from a different goat last year) and then bottle fed using milk from the 2 other does who had kidded at that time. And with it being winter, yes, she was kept indoors in a special place she could not get out of and near a floor vent. (Clean up was easy as I have thru the years gathered materials useful for such a situation.) I have little doubt most goat owners experience having a goat in their house for various reasons. Personally I'd have no objections whatsoever living in the barn with them. ROFL (Ooops if it just weren't for the crawlers that show up periodically.)

Now of course the baby will nurse any of the 3 dams producing milk; and as long as they are on the milking stanchion each will permit the kid to nurse.  The problem that has come up is that this little doeling has been having a hard time learning what she can eat, i.e. what vegetation because she will not follow the goats out into the pasture. Instead she spends most of her time with the dogs, especially my Karakachan. Even now I see that she has run out to the front gate with the dogs while they barked at a man walking his dog down the highway up there. A positive is that we started locking her in the barn each evening; and she has taken to sleeping next to her own mother at night. She can, also, nurse that mother without being harmed by the milk. (Never though before that the colostrum was the culprit; but apparently it was!)


----------

